# taurue pt92 afs holster



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

where do i get a holster for the 92 afs with the rails i cant find anything :smt076


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Look for stuff that fits the railed Berettas, like the Vertec.


----------



## Cypherdust (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a blackhawk holster for my Taurus 92 with rail, and it fits great and is a very nice open carry holster.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/detachable-slide-holster-beretta-92-96-left.html


----------

